# Natural pregnancy and steriods



## Nicky37 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi all

I did IVF last year and it was successful although resulted in miscarriage.
The clinic found I have high levels of natural killer cells and explained that this may be the reason that I have suffered so many losses. 
My question is, does anyone know what would happen if I fall pregnant naturally? Has anyone's GP prescribed predisilone steroids and heparin?
All advice very much appreciated as I am quite scared that I may be pregnant.

Nicky xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Nicky, I've no experience of this, but I have read that a number of ladies have gone through treatment and had heparin as part of their protocol.. I hope a lovely lady can give you the benefit of her experience.

In the meantime I shall root around and see if I can provide a link to another thread or message which may be of help to you hun.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Nicky, my own pregnancy was supported by steroids/aspirin following a m/c and several failed cycles (not to mention lost of years of trying!) so I hope you can take some hope that it does and can work. 

I do know of at least one lady on FF who conceived naturally while on steroids for an unrelated issue. At the time, immune investigations/treatment was very much unheard of but she did say in hindsight she wondered if it helped because she'd had lots of tx and never a whiff of a BFP up until then.

I also know of one other member who conceived her first with IVF after steroid treatment to support IVF and early pregnancy (she was one of the first to have any kind of immune treatment on FF) and who then later had a natural pregnancy. On finding out she was pg  she contacted her clinic put her straight onto steroids. She actually miscarried that pregnancy but then subsequently went on to have another natural pg and the same support form her clinic and has a baby as a result. The key the second time round was, I think, to get in there early enough to start the therapy, because often in  these cases the loss is very early on.  

I would suggest you do a pregnancy test ASAP and if it is positive, contact your clinic / consultant - even if you can just get a phone consult in - and see if they are prepared to support the pregnancy with immune treatment. You could try your GP but, unless you have a very clued up and supportive one he/she may not be able to help. 



C~x


----------



## Nicky37 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Caz and Sheilaweb.  
Caz I think your advice is spot on and so glad you said about contacting clinic asap if I find I am pregnant. I was thinking of seeing gp but i know he keep a very close eye on his purse strings and would probably not prescribe steroids.  I have some weeks of supply left from IVF last year, so, I think if the test is positive next Tuesday I will phone the clinic and see if I am okay to start taking them again and to prescribe a supply. I know I will have to pay but I don't care about that.
This is the first month that we have started trying naturally again although not obsessively and I feel a bit scared about it all. I can't lose another one or have an ectopic again. Positive thoughts


----------



## Yellow38 (Nov 13, 2010)

Nicky - defo try and get your clinic to support you with steriods if this happens.  When I got a surprise natural BFP I had the option having previously had immunes testing, however sadly for me I made the choice not to (I was frightened of compromising the pg having got that far without) - I will never know if that is what caused the subsequent m/c but I do know that I would not take the chance again.

I also know from the same experience that there is little point going to your GP - I had booked in to see mine on the Monday to talk about whether they would at least recommend/prescribe clexane (I booked the appt following some other advice on here), however I m/c on the Friday and so it became an academic conversation, but my GP (who is very nice and has been very supportive of all this stuff), still said to me that she wouldn't have been able to prescribe them anyway as this would have to have come from one of the NHS consultants.

I would say that your clinic should definitly have no issues with your prescription though.

Good luck.
Yellow x


----------

